# I am completely lost.. need some answers.



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

I am ready to pluck down for a BD player.. and a 1080 plasma... My question is if I buy the BD player with a build in audio decoders(true HD Dolby and DTS) and run it through my optical or digital input of my 10 year old HTR.. will I still enjoy the benefits of true loseless audio, or I still have to fork over for a new HTR? :help:
I hope I didn't post this in the wrong subforum....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

canaris said:


> ...run it through my optical or digital input of my 10 year old HTR.. will I still enjoy the benefits of true loseless audio, or I still have to fork over for a new HTR? :help:..


The only way you can get loseless audio is through HDMI or Multichannel connections ...:yes:

If your HTR has the multichannel input, you'll need to get a BluRay with multichannel output to be able to decode on the player and send the signal to AVR ...or get a new AVR (Onkyo 606 is one of the cheapest, or look for the old version Onkyo 605) ...:T


----------



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for your reply... Right now are there any digital or optical outs in the back of new BD players?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

canaris said:


> Thanks for your reply... Right now are there any digital or optical outs in the back of new BD players?


Yes, All players have at least one optical or coaxial out connection If you use them though you will have to use DD or DTS audio. The uncompressed formats only work through HDMI or 5.1 analog outs as David said above.


----------

